# Wifi Problem with Apple Iphone 4s



## walkman1943 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Folks
Wonder if anyone can help me with a very frustrating problem. Just recently my iphone 4s has started to have problems picking up my home wifi. I have an Apple ipod & a Samsung Galaxy tablet both of which have no problem. They pick up the moment they are switched on. I have tried a number of things like a reset, changing the channel etc but have drawn a blank. Even used forget this network but makes no difference. Anyone have the same problem and been successful in fixing it? Tell me how please. My router is a TP-Link TD-W8960N. Look forward to hearing from you. Thanks so much. Gerald


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

We supply help only on the forum and posting email addresses just invites spambots to collect them. Thus, I have removed your address.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

This has been an ongoing issue with all Apple products and most forums are chock a block with tens of thousands of users tearing their hair out in frustration with the devices either not connecting to a home wireless network or continually disconnecting!

I have just learnt to live with it but the solution that ALWAYS WORKS is to reset the ROUTER, preferably with the reset button but firstly try taking out the power cord for at least fifteen seconds and then reconnecting it and if that doesn't do the trick, use the reset button usually on the back of the router!

This latter action will unfortunately kill your security settings so you will have to set them up all over again .............

The whole issue is a real pain in the butt but it just seems part and parcel of using Apple gear! Most routers have the option of also installing a USB powered antennae RANGE EXTENDER device that simply pushes the signal a bit further. Dlink and Netgear both have this option. I found it pretty useless nonetheless but might be worth a try, hope this helps!


----------



## walkman1943 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for a comprehensive reply to my problem. Have tried the router as you suggested but nothing doing.
Got the hold of two other routers and tried them too but again no success. The same problem still remains.
What I can't understand is that I can use my phone with wifi on public transport, in a hotspot area, in other
homes but not in mine. The problem first arose when I changed provider but that shouldn't have upset things.
Also I seem to get a link with wifi at home when the phone is not in use for a while but once I start to try to use it wifi disappears!!
Been in contact with TP-Link and they too have asked me to try a number of things with their router but still drew a blank leaving them mystified as to what the problem is. They have even agreed to let me have a replacement router foc but I don't see any point in going down this road.
If you happen to have a brainwave of some kind please let me know otherwise it is over to Apple to provide a fix and who knows if that will ever happen!
Thanks again.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Bit of a problem by the look of it eh?

And no doubt you have been to the settings in the iPad and tried the RESET NETWORK SETTINGS option, at least two or three times?

And have you tried a HARD RESET where you hold down the HOME SCREEN button AND the OFF button on the top if the iPad at the same time until the Apple icon appears?

Ummmmm, what else?

You may even have to go as far as a full REVERT on the iPad via iTunes! 

This will reinstall all the software as if it was a new iPad by using a USB cable to plug the iPad into the PC.

Getting desperate now ............ Sometimes pressing the AIRCRAFT option under the iPad SETTINGS will ensure the present not-working WiFi connection is completely killed as I have heard that sometimes a shred of the connection will still be there even if you have turned the WiFi OFF!

That business with the iPhone is certainly weird isn't it? Makes you suspect the router!

Have you tried going to the routers home page and temporarily disabling the security settings?

Been to any of your neighbours or friends place who have a router and see if it will connect to theirs? If it doesn't then it is almost a certainty it is the iPad giving trouble.

Last thought, pull out EVERY cable to do with the router, modem and WiFi. Then turn everything OFF for a couple of minutes, power them all up again and replug all the cables etc.

I'm done Mate, no ideas left! Let me know what happens with the above?

Cheers

Ian


----------

